# Ich with live plants, shrimp, frogs and cory cats



## lmeijer (Mar 7, 2007)

I have ICH in my tank. I read a lot of the ich posts on this board but didn't see much about ICH with plants or cherry shrimp or cory cats or frogs. WHat is the best way for me to treat it with those factors? Thanks.


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

wat is your tank size and your chemical readings. usually a little salt and frequent water changes about every day would help bring it down. and try to raise the tank tempareture. same procedures as you have read but i think that ich will mostly target your fish not plants and crustaceans. but if somehow they have "ich" it might not be "ich" may be something else. other wise do water changes, put alittle bit of aquarium salt if you got any and tank medication that specifically treats ich. please be more detailed. thank you and good luck. more people will see this thread and will help you if i am not sufficient


----------



## lmeijer (Mar 7, 2007)

65 gallon that is cycling because I upgraded. The shrimp, etc don't have ich I just didn't want my treatment to kill them


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

i don't think your shrimp will get affected by the treatment because i had tons of ghost shrimp in my 20 gall in the presence of a Ich epidemic a couple months ago. i raised the water temperature to about 80-85 degrees Fahrenheit for a week and added about a teaspoon for about every 2 gallons. my tank turned brown but then the ich went away and i did water changes for about everyday for that week. then after that, i put the tank on meds. but if your main concern is your shrimp i dont think its a problem.


----------



## shaggbark (Jan 30, 2007)

Turn the heat up! I have used quickcure at half dose since catfish can be sensitive. My dwarf frogs and all 8 cory cats have been fine. I change 1/3 of the water every three days as it says on the bottle. I'm not sure about the shrimp. I have not had good luck with those. Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Treat the whole tank with salt and increase the temperature to about 28-30 degrees Celsius. Be sure to dissolve the salt first before dosing it to the tank. Any grains of salt can seriously burn the catfish's skin. Cories are not scaleless so the actual dosing of QuickCure can be used.

Shrimps and frogs do not contract the ich parasites. Plants however will harbor cysts of ich.

Be sure to treat the tank at two weeks minimum. Remove the activated carbon when in the process of treating the tank. Carbon are simply used to remove medications when you are done.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

im very lucky that ive NEVER had ich  i think its just being careful with introducing fish/plants


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

I see everywhere how much salt to put in the tank to treat ich but how ofter do you put it in? If you treat for 2 weeks, does one dose of a tablespoon per 5 gallons carry you through for 2 weeks?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Holly said:


> I see everywhere how much salt to put in the tank to treat ich but how ofter do you put it in? If you treat for 2 weeks, does one dose of a tablespoon per 5 gallons carry you through for 2 weeks?


You are forgetting that water changes are also pertinent during the course. How much gallons you removed, dose salt at an exact amount. Oh for heaven's sake, I can't explain too well about it.:roll:

Alright...I mean if you remove 5 gallons from a 75 gallons in the process of doing water changes, you'll need to dose another tablespoon again.

I hope that helps. I was under the impression however that some planted tank enthusiasts often frown on salt because it does damage plants on temporary basis hence they often resort to medications instead. I'd be careful with medicines. Most of them can do far more damage than salt by destroying the bacteria thus causing mini cycles.


----------

